# Anyone Use INNOVA



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

Wondering if anyone uses Innova for there dog....its now 60 bucks for a bag and i dont see many or hardly anyone at all using Innova. I dont have a problem with the 60 $ a bag, my lab is 65lbs and only eats 3- 4 cups a day so it lasts about a month. Am i wasing my money? Im not rich and would like to cut the cost down but for the health of my dog i want to feed him the best food out there. Am i doing the right thing or should i stop wasting my money and switch to Pro Plan or something similar?

Also i didnt want to hijack the other dog food thread....my dog likes to eat very slowly i give him about 4 cups and usually he takes his time throughout the day eating. He doesnt do it much anymore but in the summer sometimes he would leave about 1/4 of his food in the bowl....and we train everyday. He is an 18mth YLM. Vet says he is healthy and likes is current weight. All you guys got me thinking maybe he just eats cause hes hungry and he really hates his food or soemthing....my first dog...everyone comments on how athletic and muscular he is and how soft his coat is.....so i think he does good on it, but not sure cause he doesnt inhale his food like everyone elses dog seems to.

Thanks guys


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

There have been lots of threads on dog food. If you can afford it and are happy with it stick with it. I have feed lots of different foods Iams, science diet, eukunuba (sp?), Nutro. I have had great results with purina Pro Plan, shinny coat, great muscle tone and they are a big supporter of the dog games and they had NO problems with the Pet food Recalls. The last two bags (four monthes) I have fed Exceed from Sams Club and have had good results as well $28.00 a 40lb. bag. Ingredients are the same as Pro Plan and you get vouchers from purina with it so I,m guessing it is made by purina. Feed what works for you and what you can afford.


----------



## Gordon Guy (Jul 23, 2007)

I've used it. It's a good food. My dogs don't "inhale" their food either. When they stop eating, generally I pick up their dish. If they're hungry they eat it the next time.

My dogs coats are good, I even bath them frequently and they didn't have dry skin afterwards.


----------

